# RCI 1 in 4 Rule for Members



## Terry D (May 3, 2011)

I own a HGVC Flamingo and in the past have been able to book through RCI the HGVC Orlando on I-Drive (6309) each year using points from other RCI deposits. In the past the 1 in 4 rule did not apply to Hilton members. 
I tried to book something today and RCI said the 1 in 4 applies to HGVC members and that rule was added in April/11. I called HGVC member service and they said yes, they changed it so the 1 in 4 applies to all, including members. I purchased into Hilton to be able to exchange into their properties. The long time members here will remember Madge from RCI and one of her posts said Hilton members were exempt from 1 in 4. Has anyone run into this? What are the options, if any?


----------



## Talent312 (May 3, 2011)

I've heard of HGVC enforcing the 1-in-4 rule before at a few resorts. 
This was a back-door method that members used to save HGVC points,
since club-reservations usually take more points than RCI.

So now they're saying: "If you want to use RCI instead of our booking
system, you'll have to play by our RCI rules." I'm not at all surprised.
Looks like you'll need to make a club reservation thru HGVC.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 3, 2011)

Terry D said:


> I own a HGVC Flamingo and in the past have been able to book through RCI the HGVC Orlando on I-Drive (6309) each year using points from other RCI deposits. In the past the 1 in 4 rule did not apply to Hilton members.
> I tried to book something today and RCI said the 1 in 4 applies to HGVC members and that rule was added in April/11. I called HGVC member service and they said yes, they changed it so the 1 in 4 applies to all, including members. I purchased into Hilton to be able to exchange into their properties. The long time members here will remember Madge from RCI and one of her posts said Hilton members were exempt from 1 in 4. Has anyone run into this? What are the options, if any?



I noticed the change last year. 
See this thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=124897


----------



## TheWay.ISeeIt (May 4, 2011)

If you're booking an HGVC through an RCI weeks or point membership, the 1 in 4 notice comes up during the search process and the note states that it applies to Hilton members.  I have both an RCI weeks and points accounts and the system sees me as 2 different members.  I was able to book an HGVC resort this year using RCI points and am going back to the same one next year using RCI weeks.


----------



## derb (May 4, 2011)

The 1/4 rules does not apply when you use rci points to exchange into an rci points resort.

It does apply if if you use rci points to exchange into a non rci points resort.

Several exchange companies such as SFX do not have the 1/4 so you could try to use them to get into the HGVC units.


----------



## 7SeasLover (May 5, 2011)

Ok I'm confused. What IS the 4 and 1 rule? Does this mean I should not transfer my 5,000 points into RCI to be used for 2012 if I plan on staying at an HGVC resort?


----------



## Talent312 (May 5, 2011)

If an RCI resort has adopted the "1-in-4" rule, that means you cannot exchange into that resort (i.e. any one HGVC resort) more than once every four years... _using the RCI exchange program_.

So, if you are planning on booking any one HGVC resort more than 1x within in a 4-year period, using the RCI exchange system, think again. Either book other resorts over the ensuing four years, or keep some of those points in the HGVC system for club reservations.


----------



## 7SeasLover (May 5, 2011)

Thank you! I guess I will transfer my 5000 points back into HGVC for 2012.


----------



## travelguy (May 5, 2011)

Does the RCI 1-in-4 apply to each individual HGVC resort (ex: Kingsland, Bay Club, Waikoloa) or each HGVC resort area (ex: Big Island).  I know that RCI has some resort area blocking for other areas (ex: Orlando).

In other words, can a HGVC/RCI member book:
Year 1 - Kingsland
Year 2 - Bay Club 
Year 3 - Waikoloa
Year 4 - blocked from all HGVC Big Island resorts because of RCI 1-4 rule
Year 5 - Kingsland (Bay Club and Waikoloa still blocked)
Year 6 - Bay Club (Kingsland and Waikoloa still blocked)
etc....

OR

Year 1 - Kingsland
Year 2 - blocked from all HGVC Big Island resorts because of RCI 1-4 rule
Year 3 - blocked from all HGVC Big Island resorts because of RCI 1-4 rule
Year 4 - blocked from all HGVC Big Island resorts because of RCI 1-4 rule
Year 5 - Kingsland (or Bay Club or Waikoloa)
Year 6 - blocked from all HGVC Big Island resorts because of RCI 1-4 rule
etc....


This questions also applies to the multiple resorts in Waikiki, Las Vegas and Orlando.

I'm also assuming that those of us with a HGVC/RCI account and separate stand-alone RCI account really have a "2-in-4" rule with the ability to use two accounts.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 6, 2011)

Each resort has a seperate 1 in 4 rule.  They are not group blocked for 4 years.  

There are a few resorts, Grand Mayan, Tradewinds, off the top of my head, that do a group 1 in 4 year block.  Although I do know that occassionally Grand Mayan has temporarily dropped the restriction when there is lots of inventory in RCI and they want to unload some.

You used to be able to get an HGVC exempt of any of your RCI accounts if you were an HGVC member, but I understand, via the grapevine, not via personal experience, that is no longer happening.


----------

